# cockroaches?



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hello,

my mate has cockroaches and they breed reltivily easily, so i was wondering is it cool to feed my rbp's cockroaches? should i feed them when they r babies or maybe when they r bigger?

stuart


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im gonna go with a no on this.....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you talking about african hissing c*ck roaches? The regular ones i would not even take home







Unless you want to be like the movie, joe and the cockroaches :laugh: If one gets out you could get them all over.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i would think why not their full of protein and easy to breed what the hell they eat worse in the wild


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks for the opinions guys but, im not sure i got 2 against one for no. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is probably fine but it sounds so fricken nasty that I couldnt do it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

What is your guys' reasoning behind saying "no" to feeding bugs to fish?









Roaches aren't any different from crickets, and crickets are a perfectly acceptable form of food for fish, so I'd definitely say yes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It's not that i am saying no to it. I wouldn't want them in my house


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No no no no. I rather feed my p's some other insect. Roachs are too shelly not to mention all the mess they are going to make.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

haha true say..there will be like white stuff all over ur tank.....eww guy haha


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well yeah, but cosmetics aside they're a perfectly viable food source


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well yeah, but cosmetics aside they're a perfectly viable food source


 i agree.

pretty much any living thing makes a mess when your piranha start tearing into it. even just meat makes a mess.

i wouldnt want cockroaches in my house either.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cockroach..how about if they get loose in your house..nah i wouldn't ..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Man i wish i never brought one home,


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well hey, u wouldnt have to worry about buying feeders anymore :laugh:


----------

